
Go is boring, and that’s exciting! - mkchoi212
https://www.www.capitalone.com/tech/software-engineering/go-is-boring//
======
bluedays
Link appears broken.

This one works:

[https://www.capitalone.com/tech/software-engineering/go-
is-b...](https://www.capitalone.com/tech/software-engineering/go-is-boring/)

